# Siberian Tiger vs Kodiak Grizzly Bear



## ScreenXSurfer (Aug 13, 2010)

This is a long time debate that I've seen in countless youtube videos (...) and it seems to be a even split.

People argue that the 700lb Siberian tiger could take a kodiak bear (1,500lb) that's over twice its weight, given that they sometimes kill the smaller eurasian brown bear if they cross each other.  

What does the OBD say?

Both are bloodlusted. I don't want the bear pussying out because it wants to avoid a confrontation or it's not interested. I want two pissed off animals.

Compare these two videos for tactics. 
Kodiak fight:
Link removed
Siberian mauling a Bengal:
Link removed


----------



## Glued (Aug 13, 2010)

That would be a Grizzly, they are much more aggressive than Kodiaks.

Siberian tigers tend to attack smaller Ussuri brown bears or female Ussuri brown bears, usually by ambush or by attacking hibernating bears. Ussuri brown bears have killed tigers in the past as well. 

A Kodiak is bigger than Ussuri brown bear.

A bear is a better wrestler than a tiger, in a straight fight it will maintain the top position. 

A tiger has a greater bite force, (Pound for Pound), but the bear has a teeth that are designed for gripping and pulling.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Aug 13, 2010)

> That would be a Grizzly, they are much more aggressive than Kodiaks.


Kodiaks = Alaskan grizzly bear. 

I also have to give it to the bear, for the reasons you've mentioned, and the fact that the only real damage to the bear is going to be from a bite. If the tiger is biting then it's stationary, and the bear can probably take the bite just like in the video above and shove it to the ground.


----------



## Glued (Aug 13, 2010)

Amur tigers feed on Asiatic Black bears and small Ussuri brown bears.

Sloth bears live in India.


----------



## Gig (Aug 13, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Amur tigers feed on Asiatic Black bears and small Ussuri brown bears.
> 
> Sloth bears live in India.


You realize that the Tiger is an ambush predator? 

In direct confrontations over kills a Tiger will generally back down from a bear of similar size to its self as a bear is more physically powerful and equipped for dealing with other predators in direct confrontations over kills. 

The Tiger on the other hand has adapted to be a ambush predator it is not really built to fight other large predators in direct confrontation.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2010)

If the tiger was smart enough he could easily take the bear's back and just kill him from there (the bear would be defenseless).


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 13, 2010)

ambush predators>>>>all other animals
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqa06DydTbA[/YOUTUBE]

A tiger with a good grip around the bears neck is the only way I see it winning though


----------



## Glued (Aug 13, 2010)

Gig said:


> You realize that the Tiger ambush predator?
> 
> In direct confrontations over kills a Tiger will generally back down from a bear of similar size to its self as a bear is more physically powerful and equipped for dealing with other predators in direct confrontations over kills.
> 
> The Tiger on the other hand has adapted to be a ambush predator it is not really built to fight other large predators in direct confrontation.



Absolutely. I consider the bear an overall better fighter than the tiger.


----------



## Glued (Aug 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If the tiger was smart enough he could easily take the bear's back and just kill him from there (the bear would be defenseless).



Not necessarily, a bear has very loose skin and can turn around attack a predator that attacks it from behind. Secondly. A bear can stand up and can maintain the top position, especially with its wrestling ability.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2010)

The tiger would just stick to his back through. Haven't you ever seen a pack of lions taking down an elephant? Elephant hide > bear skin and they cling to that just fine.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 13, 2010)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> Kodiaks = Alaskan grizzly bear.
> .



considering a grizz can supposedly shatter a bull skulls to the point where its nothing but skull fragments and blood and brain matter

I'ma give to the grizz 

bigger stronger and far more powerful and nastier


----------

